# Old Tecumseh H70 worth rebuilding



## AriensProMike (Dec 2, 2014)

Bought this old motor in a lot with other parts. It was in a tecumseh box from its replacement. Guy claims it's been sitting since 91 in his basement in the box. I was looking around for a replacement engine block with little luck for the last year. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

a decision you have to make for yourself


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

The advise I was given when I asked about if it was worth rebuilding a GX240 with a thrown rod was, "take it apart, evaluate it and go from there", that is my advice now. You could weld or JBweld the block if it is going to be for yourself.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Won't cost you anything to tear it down and see what the internal damage is, and what else needs doing, but If you cannot find a block, then it's pretty much a moot point. Do you need it for anything?


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I have a H70 block that I'd be willing to sell and I am in MA.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

From the serial number starting? with 0, it appears to be a 1970 model??


----------



## AriensProMike (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks for the help guys. I was going to use it on my 1974 10,000 series. I got a predator hemi but was trying to keep it original as possible first. DB where in MA are you located? What's the condition of the block? Thanks Mike


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I have Blocks as well as complete running engines, Hudson Ma 978 5628958


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Or look for a blower with a H70 for cheap but in decent shape. Swap the Tec to your Ariens and put the Predator on the parts donor and sell it.

Just depends on how good a deal you can find and how badly you want to mount a Tec on the Ariens. You might break even.


----------

